# Lap closure of enterostomy



## uhlerclarem (May 7, 2010)

Help-looking for a code for Lap closure of enterostomy with NO resection or anastomsis done so can't use 44227. Does 44227-52 work better than an unlisted code?
thanks


----------



## jaimewicklund (May 7, 2010)

we use an unlisted code (44238), the equivelant open code is 44620, I think we charge 130% of the open code

Hope this helps!!

Jaime


----------



## uhlerclarem (May 10, 2010)

THANKS!!
this does help!
Clare


----------

